# The best cartridge ever made by Winchester?



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Which one would it be? Make sure you consider bullet performance, historic application, popularity, etc....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

264 Winchester.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The .308, no contest.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

30-30 Winchester:bow:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

.256 Winchester Magnum (A .357 magnum cartridge case, necked down to quarter bore).

The perfect "Survival Gun" cartridge. Sadly few firearms are/were ever manufactured/chambered for this awesome cartridge.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

.45-90. It fits Grandpas' old Winchester. I inherited the rifle when Grandpa passed suddenly. I was 12....James


----------



## old06 (Oct 31, 2005)

For what it's worth there all time greatest is the 308win and my sentimental favorite is the 338 win mag I lived in Alaska for five years and used it to take many heads of game caribou moose bear


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

32 Winchester special & 300 Winchester mag.

Also the 220 swift 

 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

While I will agree all 3 are great and the 300 is my baby it and the 220 were wildcats that had slight improvements.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the 30-30 lineage of cartridges , one of these days I may even try a 219 zipper


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Historical perspective, the 44-40 in an 1873 lever action. Back when a gun meant life and death.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello Gun nuts ,including myself in that term
Let me rephrase that topic a little bit?

IF YOU had one Cartridge and rifle to do all of your "Survival and Defense with"
What would your choice be.???

Rules:
#1 Common over the counter round that can be reloaded.
#2 Large range of good performance from light close range "pest" loads to heavy moose/bear/ etc loads.
#3 Can shoot well with jacket or cast lead bullets.
#4 Large number of rifles chambered for it from Cheep to $$$$$. Modern or Old.
#5 Pick the rifle you would want the round chambered in and accessories.
#6 NO current Military type rifles AR platform or AK platform, 50 BMG, FN-FAL's etc.
Just to start this off:
My choice is: Drum Roll please: 
760 Remington Pump in 30-06 Springfield or 308 WCF.
Accessories: RTZ scope mount with 3-9 X BDC sighted to 500 yards with 162 match PSP bullets. 
Close range pest low power 150 grain cast Gas check alloy lead at 1800 fps.open sights.
BTY: The above is almost silent when used and a tack driver in the right gun.
Good 50 yard load or for training kids. Very cheep to shoot. Brass last almost forever.
Happy Trails
Good shooting
hihobaron


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

.22 lr


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I like the .22LR or even the .22mag. I know it doesn't fit the criteria but in a survival situation I could easily carry months worth of ammo. You'd have to get close for a brain shot on a Moose, but we don't have Moose around here anyways. I have a .22 that loves Winchester high velocity HP.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The *.220 Swift* (5.56Ã56mmSR) is a semi-rimmed rifle cartridge *developed by **Winchester* and introduced in 1935. It was the first factory loaded rifle cartridge with a muzzle velocity of over 4,000 ft/s (1,200 m/s).[3] Until the introduction of the .223 WSSM the .220 Swift was the fastest commercial cartridge in the world.

Source Wikipedia.

 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

RF - .22WMR

CF - .243 Winchester


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Read that too. Keep reading Wikipedia and look at the history tab.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Just as the Remington page we can split hairs about it all dang day but at the end of it 99.9% of people that buy a gun at the store could care less about the origins of the cartridge. John browning designed guns for Winchester, Colt, and just about anyone who would cough up the most cash and buy the patent.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> I like the .22LR or even the .22mag. I know it doesn't fit the criteria but in a survival situation I could easily carry months worth of ammo. You'd have to get close for a brain shot on a Moose, but we don't have Moose around here anyways. I have a .22 that loves Winchester high velocity HP.


Winchester didn't invent the .22 LR, or the 12 Gauge shotgun,
These are hands down, bar none rounds that have put more meat on the table down through history than any other rounds,
Probably more table meat than all others combined.

The .22 WMR is a really good round, I have to agree.
Excellent all around game getter & varmint round.

The .308 Win round is an accurate, powerful & long range round,
The triple threat when it comes to cartridges.
I'm a big fan of the .308


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a big .270 fan, but my vote goes to the thutty-thutty.

Combined with the Model 94, a match made in heaven...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll also vote for the 30-30.....


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

tamarackreg said:


> RF - .22WMR
> 
> CF - .243 Winchester


I could live with this combo.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, the choices!

If cost and availability of ammo is a significant factor than you can't beat the .308, But, the 338 Win. mag is my favorite, wait my 30-30, no, my 405. crap. Just one?


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hard choice between 30-30 and 243 for me.


----------



## WVhillbilly (Mar 11, 2016)

30-30 is always a good option, but personally I'd have to vote for the 270


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I would pick the 22lr. It has dispatched both bipeds and quadrupeds all over the world. Easy to store and takes little space.

If it was a reloadable round, I would go with a .357. Lots out there. Ven if I had to hold the mongral hord at bay, ya can't do that solo.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

tamarackreg said:


> RF - .22WMR
> 
> CF - .243 Winchester


Only two Winchester designed cartages I own but they happen two be in a couple of the best guns every made by Winchester 9422m and a model 70 varmint master pre 64.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

7.62x51 mm aka .308 WIN


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

.308 then .256 Mag. Granted, the .30-30 is the most adequate round and rifle combo but not the best. Yes, I own all three rounds, several times over.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Long range, .308 . Short range , 35 Rem.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a .358 Win. or .243 which are .308 basic, ergo.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

SectorSteve said:


> Long range, .308 . Short range , 35 Rem.


isn't 35 rem a Remington cartridge?


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

OK, OK. Yes it's Remington, but still a great cartridge for the brush.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

similar in power 358 Winchester is one I have looked at many times , but there are so few guns that come chambered in it that to get one I would have to barrel something else 

and a proper donor hasn't made it's self available yet


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

220 swift.

 Al


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> similar in power 358 Winchester is one I have looked at many times , but there are so few guns that come chambered in it that to get one I would have to barrel something else
> 
> and a proper donor hasn't made it's self available yet


My goal is to someday have a nice collection of Savage 99's in each cartridge they were made in. 

A bit wishful, sure. Anyone have about 70 000 000 bucks I can borrow?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

The first high power cartridge I ever fired many years ago was .300 Sav in a 99 E. Excellent round rifle/combo for sure.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm kind of glad nobody swore by the .351 as the top all around choice.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

For the old 30-30 and 308. For the new 300wsm is a fantastic round. Long range ballistics with some umph.


----------

